# New BIOS guidelines aim to keep malware out of computer's nether regions



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A US governmental organization in charge of standardizing scientific measurements and technologies has proposed new security guidelines for the BIOS mechanisms that most computers rely on to boot up.
> 
> The new guidelines are intended to make the Basic Input/Output System more resistant to malware attacks that target the system firmware. Over the past few years, at least two trojans, one called Mebromi and another proof-of-concept demonstration, have been able to survive reboots operating-system reinstalls and evade antivirus protection by burrowing deep inside an infected computer.


More


----------

